# Horse jumpimg PENTATHLON link HERE



## ROG (11 August 2012)

Horse jumping PENTATHLON link HERE


----------



## shadeofshyness (11 August 2012)

Should be interesting


----------



## 3Beasties (11 August 2012)

What time does it start?


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

Meant to be 3.20pm - anyone getting fencing at the mo?


----------



## ROG (11 August 2012)

teapot said:



			Meant to be 3.20pm - anyone getting fencing at the mo?
		
Click to expand...

YES, they are time filling with what the pentathletes have done so far in the lead up to the horse jumping


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

Ah here we go


----------



## MissTyc (11 August 2012)

Who provides the horses?


----------



## Rowreach (11 August 2012)

OMG is there any other sport in the Olympics where the "athletes" are so appallingly bad??????  I can't watch this


----------



## ROG (11 August 2012)

Rowreach said:



			OMG is there any other sport in the Olympics where the "athletes" are so appallingly bad??????  I can't watch this 

Click to expand...

Bet the same could be said for showjumpers who tried diving from a high board etc

Pentathons and decathlons are the true mark of an athlete but I am not so sure this modern version really stands up to being 'athletic'


----------



## Rowreach (11 August 2012)

But if it's part of your discipline, and you are going to the Olympics, would you not try to be a bit better at it?  I lied, I am watching it, and while it is better than Beijing, it is still squirmingly awful to watch.  And I can't imagine why people want to supply their horses to be put through this.


----------



## maisiemoo (11 August 2012)

OH MY GOD !!! how the hell did he get back on that horse ?????


----------

